# Best all around rim depth and strongest wheel



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

2 part question: Best overall wheel depth for an Aluminum clincher? Order of importance: looks/bling, strength, aero advantage, weight, price. I'm thinking 30 mm, or maybe 38 mm. Also, which wheel would be better/stronger for me, 52 year old, 190 lbs,no racing,flats with some rollers and moderate hills. A 30 mm Kinlin, Alchemy hubs, CX-rays 3 cross rear,brass nips, 24/28. OR 38 mm Kinlin, same hubs, spokes, nips, but with 20/24? Does the extra 8 mm of depth make up for the lower spoke count? BTW, the kinlin XR380 is only available with the 20/24 at this time. Thanks everyone. I have learned so much from this site!


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd generally prefer the 38's, but if your not racing the aero advantage is not really significant, and even with a deeper rim I'm leery of a 20/24 at 190lbs, though if you stick with cx-rays and the alchemy hubs you might not have a problem. That said I'd still go with the higher spoke count 30's with the same build.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm 190lbs and ride terrain similar to yours the majority of the time. I went with the Kinlin 380s 20/24, WI hubs, Wheelsmith DB-14's all-around. 
Total weight is 1717grams which is very respectable, especially with such deep rims. I don't have enough time on them to express an opinion (yet)... 
except to say that while I do not race, I reallllllly love blasting all out FAST on the flats w/ them! That said, I also have a set of 50mm carbons and plan 
to add a set of lightweight wheels (~1300g), so I didn't decide on the 380s thinking they were the , "Best overall wheel depth" for me. I love watching 
my buddies suffer on the hills too much!  

Here's how the 38mm rims look w/ 23c Continentals. I'll be switching to 25c if they ever show up from the UK. :mad2:


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Redmasi. Great pic! Maybe when I am ready to build my dream/final bike, the 380's will have a 28 hole drilling. Maybe even more colors. I would really like to use Record hubs, but they only come in 28 and 32. Maybe a 28/28 build? BTW, is that Campy I see on that De Rosa? :thumbsup:


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Cannondaleman- Remember that the XR380 only comes in a 20/24. If you were looking to go with a 28/28 the XR300 may be a good option. Have you considered combining the two rims with a 300 up front and a 380 in the rear? This would help you shave a few grams.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

An xr380 aluminum rim is going to be pretty heavy (550 g), and I'm not persuaded any front wheel 'aero benefit' over an xr300 (455 g) rim is going to be significant -- couple watts @ 25 mph, _maybe_.

If you look at the wheel test results at
http://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-15441821.html , 
# of spokes and spoke shape also play an important role. It's not just "deeper is always faster". 

Five months ago I had a Powertap training wheel built up. I was going to use Kinlin xr300, but the wheelbuilder suggested I also consider the Velocity brand rims. I ended up using a 30mm deep Velocity "Deep V" (520 g). They are slightly heavier than the Kinlin xr300 rim (455 g), but the Velocity has been a durable bulletproof rim.
http://www.velocityusa.com/default.asp?contentID=583
You'd want the "machined brake track" option, if using one of these rims.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Cannondaleman said:


> ".... I would really like to use Record hubs, but they only come in 28 and 32. Maybe a 28/28 build?
> BTW, is that Campy I see on that De Rosa? :thumbsup
> :


Thanks! Wanted to go w/ Record hubs myself, but only found 32H or 36H on the UK sites when it came time to order. 
And yep, Chorus 11, 12-27 on back. Just switched from Shimano, so I'm still mastering ergopower... but rest assured 
I'm having one hell of a good time doing it! :thumbsup: Smooth & lightning fast. Keeps me 'in the zone' to reap maximum 
aero advantage from the 380's. May be only a couple of watts @ 25... but those 2 watts feel mighty good.... 
Race you to that sign way up there!  

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------

